# Jäger und oder Troll-Namen



## Dropz (18. Januar 2010)

Huhu Community und vor allem die Trolle und Jäger da draußen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich führe gerade einen Fraktionswechsel durch: Zwerg Jäger-->Troll Jäger und wollte wissen ob ihr anregungen für Jäger und oder Trollnamen kennt(zB Götter oder i welche Bücher) oder wie eure Trolle und oder Jäger heiße und wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


MfG Dropz

Edit: Mein bis jetzt einziger Einfall für einen neuen namen wäre "Schnellfeuer" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykkandil (18. Januar 2010)

Zul'thor... Zul'renkan...

so meine idee

Oder Zul'Zarthan, Zul'Zarat


----------



## Ultimo01 (18. Januar 2010)

Häuptling Spitzer Pfeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder... Überspannter Bogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benbaehm (18. Januar 2010)

also für jäger habe ich mir noch keine gedanken gemacht.

aber hier ein paar vorschläge für trolle, die mir gefallen:

Tohuwabohu (so heißt mein lvl1 troll mage)
Radau (so heißt mein druid)
Razfaz (so hieß ein alter gilde-kollege als troll mage)

finde die passen alle zu trollen. aber ist ja geschmacksache.

vg ben


----------



## Dropz (18. Januar 2010)

als anmerkun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

: Der name muss sich nicht Fantasymäßig anhören ich finde so lustige Begriffe sowieso besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Januar 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> [...] ich finde so lustige Begriffe sowieso besser, *hab keine Fantasie und weiß nicht, wie man die Suche benutzt*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fix'd


----------



## michael92 (18. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab einen Troll Hunter der heisst Gurzjil wenn man den im Arsenal suchen findet man nur einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (18. Januar 2010)

hmmm... vieleicht jägerbob oder voll'jin oder zul'jin oder ...'jin^^



--> jin'jin wär auch mal was neues, findes nich auch?^^

kann aber sein dass die ' nicht im namen akzeptiert werden, aber wen stört's?


----------



## Dropz (18. Januar 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> fix'd



in diesem Zusammenhang hab ich auch keine Fantasie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexacoatl (18. Januar 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> als anmerkun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Dann nenne Dich ---> DUSCHVORHANG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axord (18. Januar 2010)

Tauf ihn doch einfach Need, Luckyroller oder irgendwas ähnliches... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder dann halt was klassisches Zejin oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Axinos


----------



## Ykkandil (18. Januar 2010)

Für mich sind nunmal Fantasiynamen in WoW Pflicht.... Besonders wenn man Auf RP-Servern spielt... 

Naja... wenn du halt keine Fantasynamen willst, hau dir den Kop drei Mal gegen die Beton wand, und nimm das als namen, was dir als erstes einfällt....


----------



## Technocrat (18. Januar 2010)

Das Beste was ich je an Jägernamen sah war Jäger "Smith" mit Pet "Wesson". Daher kannst Du es ja mal mit "Heckler" und "Koch" versuchen...


----------



## Jaytonic (18. Januar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das Beste was ich je an Jägernamen sah war Jäger "Smith" mit Pet "Wesson". Daher kannst Du es ja mal mit "Heckler" und "Koch" versuchen...



Saugeil!!!! Ich brech ab vor lachen !!! 

Mein Hunter heißt "Animalmother" und die Pets "rafterman" und "joker"


----------



## MaxMax0070 (18. Januar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das Beste was ich je an Jägernamen sah war Jäger "Smith" mit Pet "Wesson". Daher kannst Du es ja mal mit "Heckler" und "Koch" versuchen...




Eingetragene Firmen Namen auch im Zusammenhang mit Pets sind meines Wissens nach von Blizzard verboten.


----------



## Ykkandil (18. Januar 2010)

Ihr habt ja echt Kreativitätsergüße.... *Kopf vs Wand*
Das ist echt unter aller Sau.... Nächtes mal als Treadname bitte, Idiot sucht idiotischen Namen, für seinen Char...


----------



## Dropz (18. Januar 2010)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Dann nenne Dich ---> DUSCHVORHANG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



solche namen finde ich garnichtmal schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eimer07 (18. Januar 2010)

Ykkandil schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja echt Kreativitätsergüße.... *Kopf vs Wand*
> Das ist echt unter aller Sau.... Nächtes mal als Treadname bitte, Idiot sucht idiotischen Namen, für seinen Char...



Junge junge, manche sehen wohl alles Todernst oder wie? Auf einem RP-Server magste reccht haben, aber nicht auf normalen.


----------



## Hexacoatl (18. Januar 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> solche namen finde ich garnichtmal schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Dann habe ich für Dich noch was passendes:

Nenne Dich ---> SCHWING

Petname ---> SCHLEIFER




(Ich hasse Dich für den Namen jetzt schon) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykkandil (18. Januar 2010)

Ist mir sowas von egal auf welchen Server... es sollten generell, straffen für solche Namen geben...


----------



## Dropz (18. Januar 2010)

Ykkandil schrieb:


> Ist mir sowas von egal auf welchen Server... es sollten generell, straffen für solche Namen geben...



wieso?

und @

* Hexacoatl wieso hassen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Carcharoth (18. Januar 2010)

Back to topic bitte...


----------



## Dropz (18. Januar 2010)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Streubombe (18. Januar 2010)

Gin'Tonic


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Januar 2010)

Ich finde das Problem der Namensfindung auch immer mit am nervigsten. Das ist der Schritt bei der Charaktererstellung, der bei mir am meisten Zeit frisst. Oft wirds 'n Mix aus Namensgenerator, Fantasy-Namenslisten und eigenen Einfällen.

Aber wegen sowas Threads erstellen, um sich Namen von anderen vorschlagen zu lassen ist, wie nach dem Aufstehen frühs, als erstes einen Thread zu machen, was du heute anziehen oder was du zum Frühstück essen sollst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andoral1990 (18. Januar 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Huhu Community und vor allem die Trolle und Jäger da draußen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bitcheskillor


----------



## Floppy13 (18. Januar 2010)

Hmm Bandnudel oder Ofenkäse find ich nich schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arethor (18. Januar 2010)

hm mein Troll heißt "Sarjin"...du musst einfach nur eine vorsilbe nehmen und dahinter ein "jin" hängen,dann bist du ein troll,maaaann!


----------



## woozy_II (18. Januar 2010)

ich bin selbst ein riesen trollfan und spiele nahezu ausschlieslich trolle und eine gute namensgebung sollte schon wichtig sein hir mal meine namen:

jäger: hackflem
schurke: woozy
schamane: daabuu
magier: rifraf
todesritter: faraxx
krieger: sniksnik
priester: agadoo
priester: daktari


----------



## Bummrar (18. Januar 2010)

legolars...


----------



## MarZ1 (18. Januar 2010)

trollushuntus


----------



## Senkarios (18. Januar 2010)

Mein Vorschlag.

Lol'jin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg
Tha
Senki


----------



## TheBadGame (18. Januar 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Huhu Community und vor allem die Trolle und Jäger da draußen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Meine Vorschläge sind 

Druan
Pard 
Amda
Zuan

Man kann die namen auch super kombinieren^^(aus den Troll Büchern)


----------



## FermiParadoxon (18. Januar 2010)

Baskerville!
Und das sag ich nur, weil ich grad Schriftgrafik pauken muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (18. Januar 2010)

Ich mag Amda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis jetzt am liebsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondokir (18. Januar 2010)

Ich finde, dass Trollnamen immer mit "Jin" oder "Jinx" Enden sollten. (Siehe zum Beispiel Vol´jin.) Meiner Troll-Schurke heißt zb.: Rogjinx. Ich finde aber das jeder einen anderen Geschmack hat, deshalb kann man nicht sagen: "Den Namen finde ich toll, den musst du nehmen."


----------



## Dropz (18. Januar 2010)

Trolljin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liiu (18. Januar 2010)

Als Name "Trolldich" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(welche Doppeldeutung? *hust*)


----------



## Duselette (18. Januar 2010)

Liiu schrieb:


> Als Name "Trolldich"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Pterry?


----------



## Illenor (18. Januar 2010)

Nenn dich doch -Toil- und dein Pet -Ette-


----------



## paslay (18. Januar 2010)

MyPenIsBig


----------



## Ephorion (18. Januar 2010)

Zul'Toaster


----------



## DirtyLick (18. Januar 2010)

Da es bei Jägern eh um ein Duo geht, liegt ja einiges nahe...

Hassu<->Problem
Schiesser<->Feinrip
Tequilla<->Sunrise
Cola<->Bier
Kimme<->Korn
Pfeil<->Bogen


und und und


----------



## Scharamo (18. Januar 2010)

Manfred!! oder Erz... beides Halbgötter...


----------



## Warlordsftw (2. Juli 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> fix'd



oh ein /b/tard. Ich denke bei PvPchars ist das nochmal was anderes. Da kann man den Gegnern auch mal noch n bisschen mehr mit dem Namen auf die Nerven gehen wenn man sie im BG umbringt. Zudem finde ich sowieso dass Hunter mit Abstand die lästigsten Gegner im BG sind.


----------



## wolfracht (2. Juli 2011)

Mein erster Hunter hört auf den Namen "Ganktimebaby", der zweite auf "Snipergirl" (natürlich weibl. Blutelf)


----------



## Shaila (2. Juli 2011)

Meine Jägerin heißt Shalandriya...

Ist aber Nachtelfin und der Name ist auch klar dem elfischen Geschlecht zugeordnet. Ich bin lustigen bzw. spielentfernten Namen eher abgeneigt, also z.B. "Stuhlklopper" oder sonst irgendein Mist. Ich finde es sollte irgendwie Fantasymäßig klingen. Erwartet ja keiner Wunder, aber muss ein Toastmaster wirklich sein? Oder ein Deathrider/Todesjunge oder der Gleichen? Aber dagegen wird man wohl nie etwas ausrichten können.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (2. Juli 2011)

--> http://www.janstetter.de/rpg/rpg-namen.htm

da wird hoffentlich was dabei sein


----------



## Vanitra (3. Juli 2011)

Da Trolle solche Hauer haben ... nenn ihn doch Zahnfee 

Meine weiblichen Jäger/Waldläufer/Ranger/Kundschafter/Adventurer heissen alle Vanitra und die männlichen alle Vanitro. Das ist mein Markenzeichen seit Jahren und der Grund ist das sich das durch alle Spiele zieht. World of Warcraft, Dungeons and Dragons Online, Anarchy Online, Guild Wars, Runes of Magic, Perfect World und was weis ich welche MMOs ich noch gespielt habe. Klingt zwar nicht kreativ aber dafür ist es ein Konstante


----------



## Dragon02031987 (3. Juli 2011)

meine menschliche Jägerin heißt "Artemis" ist ne griechische Göttin


----------



## Dalfi (3. Juli 2011)

Mein Hunter heißt Razlathak - ist allerdings Orc


----------



## Kaldy (3. Juli 2011)

Ich habe zwar nicht den ultimativen Jägernamen, aber wenn du deinen Raptoer benennen willst: Meiner heißt z.B. VEGETARIER ... Und der "ißt" immer lieb^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. Juli 2011)

z.B.
Hunter: Trollinger
Pet: Lemberger

Kann man lustig finden, muss man aber nicht


----------



## madmurdock (3. Juli 2011)

1. Schaut mal aufs Erstellungsdatum.
2. Sollten solche Threads direkt geschlossen werden, da sie eh nur zu Flame fuehren. Tun ja selbst Mods, wie man auf Seite 1 sieht (wohl damals nicht gewesen, so dass man sich nicht zurueckhalten MUSSTE)


----------

